# Immigration update (9.9.2013)



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

We've been informed that there are *delays of 8 to 10 weeks* with respect to Temporary Residence applications submitted inside South Africa.

This is due to new systems in the Department of Home Affairs which have added six weeks to the normal 4 week process. We have also been informed that this should be back to normal within the next 1-3 months as Home Affairs is busy with a backlog project to reduce the delays.

So, as usual, where possible try to apply in your home country. For Temporary Permits, unless the wait is very long or it is absolutely necessary, we don't recommend legal action as we do with Permanent Residence permits.

Good luck to everyone when applying!


----------



## umughal147 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am seeking for a South African Visa agent, who could easily move my family to South Africa on Immigration Visa. Is they anyone, who can do it then please contact me.


----------

